# do you have 'naughty eyes'?



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

just kidding 
i mean can someone tell me what naughty eyes mean? does it mean you stare at others or something?


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Did someone say you have them?

I don't think it actually literally means anything, to be honest. Eyes are just eyes. But depending on who said it to you, the fact that they said it could mean that they are attempting to flirt with you.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

:eyes....lol.. it probably means flirt with eyes..


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

lol thank you for the comments. i dont think they were flirting. we were chatting about staring at people you find attractive 

i thought naughty eyes has a kind of fixed meaning in english


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

if you're supposed to be shy and are not shy then you have naughty eyes


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

People tell me I have "killer eyes". I like to take it as a compliment.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I have eyes that sometimes look at naughty things.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I have evil soul sucking eyes. I guess that's close enough.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Never had anyone comment on my eyes. I assume they are average. on the matter of naughty eyes... its probably flirty


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

It means your eyes are attracted to naughty things lol. I dont know.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Naughty = bad.
Bad eyes. 
Yes, I do, since I have -3.75 power of near sightedness. 8)


----------

